# Sticky  TGS Rules



## toth boer goats

We are not veterinarians. We have learned through years of trial and error, along with some of our long time members. With all the years of knowledge, we strive to work together to help others.

The Goat spot is not liable for any loss, which, unfortunately, can occur when someone on the forum gives wrong advice and when a member uses that advice.
Even then some animals may be too far gone before coming to TGS.
It is always best to seek a veterinarian and/or make sure a moderator or administrator approves or adds advice.


RULES:

1) Our Motto:
KEEP IT FRIENDLY AND FUN~!
Remember, if you can't say something nice, please don't say anything at all.

2) Harassing, hateful or threatening behavior will not be tolerated on this forum and is cause for immediate termination of membership.
If you have an issue with a member, post, or PM, PLEASE bring it to the attention of a moderator or Administrator before lashing out or responding in anyway that could create conflict on the forum.

3) Always read and reread your response before posting(submitting) making absolutely sure it doesn’t sound mean, negative, or like someone might take it the wrong way.
One way to help is, by using Emoji ’s to get the point across in a friendlier way.

4) No curse words: Not even when the offender knows it would be censored with *** or they use other spellings. If offender keeps violating rules after the first offense, added offenses will be included in the 3 infractions rule.

This is a family friendly forum and I expect the adults of the group to be smart!

It takes away from the moderator's time being able to help people when we have to handle curse words.


5) Obscene, profane, or sexually orientated posts are not allowed and will be removed.

6) Members who do not respect moderators/administrators warnings, whether being verbal or permanent mark on their record:

For minor offenses members may receive a verbal warning in the thread, a friendly reminder, or private message depending on the situation.

For medium to high offenses, member will be warned and set on record for the offense.
Members who receive 3 reported warnings will be temporarily or permanently banned from this forum.

In some situations threads may be locked or moved to moderator corner and will possibly be modified before being reintroduced to public forum, or, may be permanently deleted to stop anymore conflict.
If a member's post is removed or altered due to the guidelines above member will be notified via pm with a reason.

Super Major offenses; a trio of moderators and/or administrators will have to agree to ban the offending member.

The staff of The Goat Spot reserves the right to remove an objectionable post or thread from the forum view either when reported by a member or moderator/administrator to solve the issue at hand.
Please report anything you feel is inappropriate, suspicious or concerning.
We can all work together to keep TGS a happy and healthy place.


7) Threads posted in the wrong categories, will be moved by moderators or administrators. Members will be notified of that move.
Please be sure you choose the right one.

8) Duplicate or multiple threads: Please do not make more than 1 thread of the same exact topic.
It makes things confusing.
Duplicate/Multiple threads will be deleted or merged at moderator's discretion.

9) If you placed your thread in the wrong category, notify a moderator to move it for you. No need to create another thread of the same subject.

10) Bashing of other websites, forums, it's members, and/or animals is not within the friendly atmosphere we desire here. Posts involving this will be removed or locked on our discretion.

11) Not all members will agree, we can however, agree to disagree.
Everyone is welcome to their own opinions, what works for one breeder may not work for the other.
If anyone gives advice which may harm or kill any animal it will be corrected by an administrator or moderator asap.
A member may not know any better and might mistakenly give bad advice.

12) Political threads/posts will be closed and or removed at our discretion. We prefer members not to start threads or discussions on this topics, as it can and does get heated.

13) Religious threads discussion of theology or religious debates are not allowed.
Offers and requests for prayer/light are allowed and should never become a point of contention.
Any argument will be addressed, if it should arise.

14) Spamming (in any form), flooding, chain letters, pyramid schemes, placing outside websites to sell items not pertaining to goats/pets or agricultural equipment, items not relating to animals, websites which are not your own, solicitations etc, are not allowed on this forum and posts involving them may be removed, without warning.
Posting spam or new types can cause for immediate termination of membership.

It is permissible only for longer term members, who have a good number of postings, who have established themselves here on TGS, can post something for sale, which they themselves are selling.
Please, do not place a website to sponsor someone else.

Be sure to place your for sales ad, in the proper thread area "Classifieds Marketplace" on this forum. Members cannot post for someone else.

Personal creations by long term members are OK.


15) Submit your goat questions to the open forum, instead of writing in private to a member, moderator, or administrator. You will get a quicker respond by putting it in the open forum, rather than waiting for response from an individual.

16) New members: when posting new threads and posts you will have to wait for approval.
If you don’t see your thread or post, right away, it is awaiting approval.
We will try to approve them as soon as we can.

17) For sale ads will be deleted when the thread reaches 1 month old. If a member wants to resubmit an ad by creating a new one, you may do so.
If what is for sale has been sold, please state so in your thread and say it is safe to be deleted.

18) Member conflicts: Report them right away and/or notify a moderator or administrator of the issue.
"Reporting" it will help us know there is an issue, as we are automatically emailed, and directed to the problem.
We prefer and encourage members not reply to an argument thread, which is heated, it makes things
escalate and become much worse. By just reporting the situation, helps tremendously.

19) Harassing or strange Emails: If you get a harassing or strange TGS email, please contact top Administrator*@ TGSAdmin*


End note:
Please remember, our team of Moderators and Administrator’s are volunteers and we have to work around our own lives, jobs, family, our own animals, and possible illness to come here and help others.
We will do our best to monitor all posts, however, we know some threads or posts can be missed. Our forum is pretty big and has many threads to go through.
We are not ignoring the thread, it may have been lost to threads moving it down the list.
Members can help by commenting in that thread to help bring it to attention.


Without our caring members, the goat spot wouldn’t be the best goat forum on the Internet as it is today. Thank you.


----------

